# Treats



## mini990701 (Sep 8, 2014)

I currently have three rabbits, and my world revolves around them! I give my rabbits treats on occasion and I have noticed all of the positive things that are being said about Whimzees, the vegetarian dental chew for dogs. Every hamster seems to have one and even some hedgehogs. Now, my question. Are they safe for rabbits? 

These are the ingredients:

Potato starch, glycerin, powdered cellulose, lecithin, yeast, color added (malt extract, annatto extract, alfalfa extract).


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 8, 2014)

From what I remember, potatoes are moderately toxic to rabbits. I would avoid giving buns those treats. Actually, I avoid all store-bought pet treats, you never know what preservatives and chemicals are in them. Pet foods are much less strictly regulated than human foods, so to be on the safe side I'd never feed my mammalian pets anything that isn't human consumption quality. Stick with bits of fruit and fresh herbs, I've never had a bun turn up their widdle nosey at those treats yet.


----------



## mini990701 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks! However, potatoes do not seem to be toxic at all to rabbits, only they are high in starch and rabbits cannot digest it properly when fed in high amounts! But I don't know about toxicity though! Thanks again


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, you may be right, I was just recalling something vaguely about potatoes being bad news for rabbit guts. My bad!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 9, 2014)

I also avoid store-bought treats. I just see no reason to offer anything other than natural foods/fruits. 

Many of the treats sold as "good" _for rabbits_ are not. So if these treats you mention aren't even labeled as safe _for rabbits_, I wouldn't trust them by any means.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 9, 2014)

The only store bought treats I give our luvvies are 50% less sugar craisins and the occasional fruits. Bunny biscuits are really easy to make. I made some today. You can use the fines from their pellets and also from their hay. Add about a quarter a cup of ground up rolled oats. Mash half a banana and maybe a little pineapple juice no sugar added to form a stiff dough. Roll it out and cut into cookies. There is actually a section here at this forum full of bunny biscuit recipes. I like that they are based on what the buns typically eat from day to day with only a little bit of oats and some fruit. My bunnies get one cookie a day and they love them!

Okay I lied, I have purchased Oxbow barley biscuits. I'm desperately searching for a papaya to dehydrate too.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 9, 2014)

Bunny cookies.


----------



## kenna219 (Sep 26, 2014)

Awe they are little hearts haha. I also make my own I just throw in mixtures of seeds and veggies and grind my pellets into dust. My rabbit LOVES them. He always wants more and comes up to my hand to see if their is one hidden in it.. I also have got my fiends rabbits hooked on them. Now I've gotta make twice to amount I usually do!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 26, 2014)

kenna219 said:


> I also make my own I just throw in mixtures of seeds and veggies and grind my pellets into dust. !! View attachment 12533


 
Be careful about seeds. Many are not supposed to be fed to rabbits at all. Here's an article. Just scroll to the bottom.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/diet.html


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 27, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to the bunny biscuit forum?


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 27, 2014)

here check this out.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=54618


----------



## Channahs (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=23835. Here's a start! Looking for it too.


----------



## Janine16rouge (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a creative, easy and healthy recipe for bunny treats that look amazing!


Ingredients 
-one whole banana mashed
-Timothy hay ground to powder/or pellets smashed into powder 
-raspberries 20
- one apple (small)
- medium bowl 
-parchment paper
-tin cookie sheet

Instructions

Mash the banana in bowl and put seven raspberries in with the banana and mash again. 
Then add the Timothy hay powder or pellet powder mix with the banana and raspberries until it becomes a paste. 
Just until it is not sticky and you can mold it with your hands. If you find it too dry add a tbs of water.
Once formed into cookie put it on the parchment paper with cookie tin and put it in the oven.
Bake until cookies dry!

After you can mash the rest of the raspberries into a paste and apply onto the top of cookies. Cut your apple into tiny thin little chunks and place on top of raspberry sauce on the cookie. Place cookies back into oven and bake until apples and raspberries dry.


----------



## Buddybabybunny (Nov 6, 2014)

Sounds great will sure make it he will love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

